# Ribble or Orbea e-bike



## ScullyGY (8 May 2021)

Hi 
Im looking for some advice on e road bikes please. 
I’m in a group of cyclists that are much fitter and younger than me, I’m heading towards 64. I can sort of keep up with them (when they slow down or wait for me😊) and hills are a problem for me to so I’ve been toying with the idea of buying an e-bike just for a little assistance.
I’ve been looking at the Ribble CGR, SL-e and Orbea Gain but unsure of which to go for?
Anyone help🤔😊


----------



## CXRAndy (8 May 2021)

Pretty much the same both have X35 motor. 

Try and find a shop for test rides


----------



## cougie uk (8 May 2021)

How fast are you on the flat ?


----------



## richtea (8 May 2021)

Be aware that if your group averages more than 15.5mph on the flat then you'll get no assistance AND you'll be carrying 3-4Kg extra weight. Not good.
(I'm assuming you're in Europe, by the way where the max legal speed is 15.5mph / 25kph.)

You'll be fine when you hit the hills of course, but possibly not enough to make up for those previous flat high speed miles.

If they ride at less than 15.5mph average, you'll be laughing on the flat or hills.

I'm not sure there's a great deal of difference between the two. I have an Orbea, but the most basic model (a D50), and the wheels weren't quite good enough for my weight (110Kg). You may not have a problem if you either buy a more expensive variant, or weigh less than me. Or both!


----------



## ScullyGY (9 May 2021)

cougie uk said:


> How fast are you on the flat ?


Hi around 14/15 average


----------



## ScullyGY (9 May 2021)

richtea said:


> Be aware that if your group averages more than 15.5mph on the flat then you'll get no assistance AND you'll be carrying 3-4Kg extra weight. Not good.
> (I'm assuming you're in Europe, by the way where the max legal speed is 15.5mph / 25kph.)
> 
> You'll be fine when you hit the hills of course, but possibly not enough to make up for those previous flat high speed miles.
> ...


Thanks for that 👍


----------



## ScullyGY (9 May 2021)

Also would it be worth waiting awhile and try and pick up a hardly used second hand one🤔


----------



## richtea (9 May 2021)

I'd want solid evidence of purchase date, mileage (which you ask the owner to supply via the app), and ideally have seen the bike in the flesh to make sure it works.
Mine was secondhand - had done 200Km, and was 'as new'. I've seen similar low mileage ones for around £1300-1500, but sometimes you get lucky. 😊

Secondhand Ribbles seem a bit rarer, though.


----------



## balin5954 (24 Jul 2022)

richtea said:


> I'd want solid evidence of purchase date, mileage (which you ask the owner to supply via the app), and ideally have seen the bike in the flesh to make sure it works.
> Mine was secondhand - had done 200Km, and was 'as new'. I've seen similar low mileage ones for around £1300-1500, but sometimes you get lucky. 😊
> 
> Secondhand Ribbles seem a bit rarer, though.



I bought my Ribble during Covid lockdown and with no available dealerships had to dredge through several problems on my own. Ribble refused to accept any responsibility for anything due to a bike coming with a warranty being “second hand” 
Much better to buy new and have peace of mind imo! Eventually Ribble started to talk to me and did provide me with a couple of cheap spares. However if anything expensive ie battery it’s a minimum £550 to replace plus fitting at a local bike shop. 
You may experience several idiosyncrasies on ebikes which can be extremely frustrating! Would I buy another? Yes in a heartbeat but new from a dealer with a 3 year warranty!


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Jul 2022)

ScullyGY thread is over a year old. What did you decide?


----------

